# Valspar Granite Problems



## nicko1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi,

I just found/joined this forum and have a question. A customer of mine wants a bedrm. painted with Valspar Granite its a textured paint, I bought a gallon and tried a few test areas at home the rolled part looks OK directions say to use 1 1/4 " nap roller cover. The part I'm having trouble with is where I cut in it puts texture on to thick. When I go to roll wall you can clearly see where it was brushed although I am maintaining a wet edge. Anyone have experience with this product or any suggestions?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*i found difficult also*

i would not use again luckily i had molding going up to cover edges


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

Reminds me of watching a faux finish demo at my local Home Depot where they were applying some Ralph Lauren product. I stopped to watch for a couple of minutes as the person did the demo on a nice flat piece of panelling that was supported of the floor. I asked "what about corners and especially what do you do around textured ceilings?" The reply was you mask the area out. Easier said than done in my opinion. 

If you can, mask the area out where you have to cut it in. Maybe you could roll tight or cut down a 1-1/4" nap roller sleeve with a hacksaw to fit a 4" cage to roll into the tight spots. Try rolling as much as possible first then touching up with a brush if you have to then back rolling the undesired finish to hopefully match the rest of the surface.

Never used the described product personally but just trying to give some ideas.

Good luck and let us know how the job turn out regardless.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

nicko1 said:


> ...Valspar...paint


I think I found your problem
Truly, I haven't used a Valspar product yet that wasn't pretty crappy at best
I'm not trying to be a grumpy painter or anything, and although I haven't used that specific paint, I've used enough Valspar products that suitably un-impressed me, that I will not bother with anything else from the company


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I think I found your problem
> Truly, I haven't used a Valspar product yet that wasn't pretty crappy at best
> I'm not trying to be a grumpy painter or anything, and although I haven't used that specific paint, I've used enough Valspar products that suitably un-impressed me, that I will not bother with anything else from the company


I used to love Valspar and somewhere along the line they went to crap. I'm with you Slick


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I too hate Valspar.


Would suggest the same as Rustbuster here. Maybe only do two walls at a time too. Roll into the corners & allow the wall to dry before doing connecting walls. Then do the same to those. Reason for allowing them to dry first is so you don't smear the connecting walls paint when rolling in.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I would just stop offering to do faux finishes if I can't actually do the job.


----------



## nicko1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies, Homeguardpaints- Maybe I don't offer faux finishes, Maybe I have been working for this customer off and on for the last 10yrs. Maybe she ask me if I could apply this product, Maybe I told her I don't have much experience with it, Maybe she asked me to try anyways. I just asked a simple question, Maybe you should keep your cuts to yourself.


----------



## Crown Restoration (Jul 29, 2007)

I thought I would try some Valspar on an exterior one time...I got about 2 strokes on some trim and ended up wiping it off with a rag.

The stuff truly sucked .


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Honestly, there was a little more venom in my post than I intended, although, 1st time poster asking questions about a faux sounds like HO caught in a mess and should be posting on the DIY boards or even better-calling a pro. None the less, pete, I will assume you are a "professional painter" although using Valspar makes me suspicious. My opinion on the situation would be a thick nap corner roller and frog tape on the trim lines and roll to the edges.

BTW this is a small fairly closeknit board and typically it is customary, if you plan to give and take info, to intoduce yourself. But if you are here for a quick fix and don't plan to add to the community then you probably don't need to bother.


----------



## MattCoops (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you have pictures what the finish looks like?

Maybe you can use another product that's easier to work with.


----------



## nicko1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank You everyone for your suggestions, I ended up taping and rolling everything, barely used a brush just for minor touch-up. Customer was very happy and even scheduled more work. I will also refuse to use this product in the future. Hey Tim no hard feelings.

pete


----------



## pkwy (Jan 30, 2009)

its a two coat process. you need to do a second coat with a brush.


----------



## PaintPro2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Crown Restoration said:


> I thought I would try some Valspar on an exterior one time...I got about 2 strokes on some trim and ended up wiping it off with a rag.
> 
> The stuff truly sucked .


 
I have been using Valspar Ultra Premium Exterior for years and it performs better than Sherwin Williams Super Paint and also their A-100 product. I had used them but decided to give some other new products a shot and didn't notice much of a difference in quality. I am not sure where this information is coming from. Do you remember what product you tried? It most likely wasn't Valspar if you thought it was that bad.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PaintPro2000 said:


> I have been using Valspar Ultra Premium Exterior for years and it performs better than Sherwin Williams Super Paint and also their A-100 product. I had used them but decided to give some other new products a shot and didn't notice much of a difference in quality. I am not sure where this information is coming from. Do you remember what product you tried? It most likely wasn't Valspar if you thought it was that bad.


A Valspar paint rep?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

PaintPro2000 said:


> I have been using Valspar Ultra Premium Exterior for years and it performs better than Sherwin Williams Super Paint and also their A-100 product. I had used them but decided to give some other new products a shot and didn't notice much of a difference in quality. I am not sure where this information is coming from. Do you remember what product you tried? It most likely wasn't Valspar if you thought it was that bad.


I would hope a product titled Ultra Premium would be better than A-100 as that is pretty much bottom of the SW exterior barrel .



Workaholic said:


> A Valspar paint rep?


I am thinking three options.
1. Valspar rep or company employee. 
2. Lowes rep or employee.
3. This one is my favorite. JP got an endorsement from Valspar and Lowes and is out pushing their products and great service.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PaintPro2000 said:


> I have been using Valspar Ultra Premium Exterior for years and it performs better than Sherwin Williams Super Paint and also their A-100 product. I had used them but decided to give some other new products a shot and didn't notice much of a difference in quality. I am not sure where this information is coming from. Do you remember what product you tried? It most likely wasn't Valspar if you thought it was that bad.


I like that paint reps and counter guys and other various painting divisions comming here to post, I think it is a great way for us to reach across the counter and talk shop. 
I do think as a new member you should ease into it by not being a zealot and telling everyone why Valspar is better than all the rest. You are going to end up stepping on toes and ruffling feathers. Just relax read some posts that are not Valspar related. Ease into it.


----------

